# Northern Spain MTB?



## FastDDS (Oct 19, 2005)

Not having any luck finding info for MTB riding in Northern Spain. I am travelling to Gijon next summer and would like to find a place that rents descent MTBs. Any help much appreciated...:thumbsup:


----------



## aspirina (Jan 25, 2007)

www.foromtb.com


----------

